# Browning BLR pistol to straight grip



## Mtn lover (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi guys,
I'm the proud owner of a new blr 308 take down with a pistol grip.
I actually prefer the straight, western style grip. The pistol style stock is ok but I like the western forend a lot better. What are my best (cheapest, since I already broke the bank) options on changing the stocks ?? Since it's a take down model, I'm not sure I'll be able to find a after market stock and so far pricing is pretty stiff. Any chance someone is out there who wants to switch ? Will everthing switch over ? Caliber shouldn't matter as long as it's a short action. Right ?

Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 25, 2013)

I think the big question will be the shape of the tang.  Often the straight grip will have straight tang and the pistol grip's tang will curve down to match the grip.   This should probably be the first question you get an answer for.

I think there is a thread on this sub-forum where the member straightened a lever action tang to go from pistol grip to straight buttstock


----------



## Mtn lover (Dec 26, 2013)

by tang, you mean the lever ? That should switch over too, assuming I had another gun to swap with. Otherwise I would have to by one. Right now my low dollar goal is just to switch the forend.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry if I misread the OP.  Switching just the forend shouldn't be much trouble.  It should be a straight swap.

Regarding the lever and tang. Most Leverguns have an upper and lower tang - see this photo I stole from another thread (Thanks Sharps40).  That lower tang is curved to match the lever and wood.  A straight lever couldn't just be swapped in as the curved lower tang would interfere.  Your BLR may or may not have this feature.







Here's the link to Sharps40 full thread http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=768190


----------



## Mtn lover (Dec 28, 2013)

Lepardog,
Thanks for the reply and link. Sharps obviously has talent and time. That was a nice project. I have little time and less budjet ! Plus my gun is new. I'm really suprised how much of a "feel " difference there is in the two forends. The straight one makes it feel like a smaller , lighter gun. I'm not in a" hurry, got to get it done" mode. I'm going to try to be patient and do a quality job. We'll see......
Thanks again


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 28, 2013)

*carve down the stock?*

If you like the thinner, lighter feel of the straight-grip stock, and your ability to really wrap your hand around it, 

have you considered having your existing pistol grip stock carved/ sanded/ chiseled / ground down to be generally thinner, and with a nice deep valley put into it to form a thumb rest?

I did this with a Ruger 10/22 stock that I was cutting down for a 6 year old boy (he's 8 now).  It looks ugly because I'm not a woodworker, but I can assure you it FEELS so much better to a person with small hands (I have small hands for an adult male).

Let me see if I can find some pics of what I'm talking about...


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 28, 2013)

*pics*

Standard 10/22 stock, with no recessed area around the pistol grip. Stock feels as fat and clumsy as a 2x4 board.

Much better after some work with a rasp, belt sander, and rough sandpaper. 

(Yeah, I know I need to sand it more with fine sandpaper and start putting coats of finish on it.)


----------

